# Need to convert pst to eml



## kumarvikas84 (Aug 29, 2017)

I need to know how to convert pst file to eml format for importing into Windows Live Mail. Some .pst data file larger than 10 GB. I need to all mail separately like eml format. Because now I used Windows Live Mail. Old Mail need to view Windows Live Mail Programmed. need to help very quickly.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Microsoft no longer supports Windows Live Mail - you can't even download it from there anymore. I recommend against what you're trying to do. Stick with Outlook.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Cross-posted at: Want to convert pst to eml
For cross-posting etiquette, please read: http://www.excelguru.ca/content.php?184


----------



## kumarvikas84 (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone,

I have resolved my issues by PST Converter from this site

Regards
Vikas


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have removed your link to the software as it is not free, we do not allow advertising of software except in the vendors section, which you would need the site owners permission to do. So please do not post it again unless you contact them and gain the appropriate permissions.
To do so with out that will cause you to have infractions and possibly be banned.


----------

